# Lets try again



## park41 (Jan 20, 2012)

Looking for a new receiver to drive a pair of Energy xl26's. I tried this 2 years ago, but between indecision and frustration from reading reviews, I held off and just got a new sub, lol. I've narrowed my decision down to a couple of choices. I would like some opinions on the following receivers and also any other models you guys like. My budget is around 1000. Upgrading from an 8 year Onkyo Tx 604, so I think any of these would be an upgrade. Looking for quality and features. Thanks.

Looking at:
Yamaha 1030
Pioneer elite SC 71
Denon x4000

Current system:
Pair energy Xl 26's
Center energy c2000
Surround Klipsch 3620 in wall
Lava 12 sub
Onkyo receiver TX 604


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi There

I am not sure what your tastes are but you most probably cannot go wrong with any of them. I think the Pioneer uses a class D amplification system that may sound a bit different than what you are used to be it will be strong sounding, the other choices could easily swap out for each other.
Look over the specs and see what seems to fit your needs.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

What is it your looking for in a receiver that your current one does not provide? What features do you need/want?

It's OK to upgrade for any reason, just need a little help.


----------



## park41 (Jan 20, 2012)

Tonto said:


> What is it your looking for in a receiver that your current one does not provide? What features do you need/want?
> 
> It's OK to upgrade for any reason, just need a little help.


Well after listening to my dads onkyo 709 receiver and hearing how much the newer surround sound modes, such as true HD, sounded I knew it was time to upgrade. So, i'am looking for more punch, newer audio codecs and ipad controls.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I own the x4000 and am quite happy


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Any of those AVRs would be great.
Here is a comparison Audioholics posted of $1k AVRs.
http://www.audioholics.com/how-to-shop/best-midrange-receiver-2013


----------



## park41 (Jan 20, 2012)

Andre said:


> I own the x4000 and am quite happy


Andre, do you use the Denon app for ipad or iphone with yours x4000? Just wondering how good it was.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Nope, I don't have either of those. I still use a gaggle of remotes, too cheap to buy a universal...

The logitech unlimited I thought was cool but I nearly had an aneurysm when I saw the cost


----------



## OKLAGMCRUISER (Jan 20, 2014)

My vote is for the Yammy...I'm personally partial to them as I've sold them in the past and had very few issues.


----------



## park41 (Jan 20, 2012)

OKLAGMCRUISER said:


> My vote is for the Yammy...I'm personally partial to them as I've sold them in the past and had very few issues.


How does the room correction software on the Yamaha compare to the denon in your opinion?


----------



## OKLAGMCRUISER (Jan 20, 2014)

park41 said:


> How does the room correction software on the Yamaha compare to the denon in your opinion?


I use the YPAO only as a target/guide and am happy/comfortable to do so. As for use of Denon products I can't comment fully as I haven't "played" with them much.


----------



## flamingeye (Apr 2, 2008)

I've always liked the sound of a Denon over the other two plus for me Audyssey with dynamic eq and dsx is a must I love my hight channels so I say go for the Denon for it's sound quality and Audyssey , but thats just my opinion of course.


----------



## park41 (Jan 20, 2012)

Just wanted to update everyone on my search for a new receiver. I ended up getting the Yamaha 1030. Had it for a couple of weeks and i'am really satisfied with it. Thanks for the guidance, now on to a new sub.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

park41 said:


> Just wanted to update everyone on my search for a new receiver. I ended up getting the Yamaha 1030. Had it for a couple of weeks and i'am really satisfied with it. Thanks for the guidance, now on to a new sub.


Yamaha has a pretty good sound quality, thou I find YPAO not to be the best at times but it works. Congrats on your purchase, how much you looking to spend on a sub?


----------



## park41 (Jan 20, 2012)

Yamaha has a pretty good sound quality, thou I find YPAO not to be the best at times but it works. Congrats on your purchase, how much you looking to spend on a sub?[/QUOTE]

Thanks. Looking to spend up too 600. After posting to the sub thread and getting some info. I am leaning toward a Rhytmik lv12 or svs PB1000. If I get the svs I would probably get another latter to balance out the room.


----------

